# Rectal pressure



## NicT (May 29, 2006)

hi,

ive just been sent home from work after having a 'funny turn' but im not sure whether its something i should be worried about...

i went to the loo for a wee but as i tried i got the most awful pain and feeling of pressure in my bum  i did not need to go to the loo and i did not feel like i needed to have a poo but the pain was so intense that i had to lean over the sink and breath through it and as it went away i got another wave of pain this lasted for 15 minutes in waves, the pain did not seem to be coming from my bump but it felt hard like a braxton hicks and when i emerged from the loo i looked so white someone asked if i was ok and i burst into tears as was scared and pain was so bad.  Can you shed some light on what could be?? i have tried to call midwife but just keep getting answer machine..

im 32 weeks+3 and this is my 2nd baby


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Have you had this pain again today?  It sounds like your baby could be just getting ready to engage.  This can sometimes be completely painless, or excruciating!

Make sure that your baby is doing more than 10 movements a day, and if not or if you are still worried, give your delivery suite a ring and ask if they can monitor your baby.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## NicT (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply emilycaitlin!

i eventually got through to the midwife who said is probably trapped wind which can be sore sometimes....i almost told her to get lost! i know what trapped wind feels like and this was nothing like that, this pain was so bad that i had to breathe through it!

i feel your answer gives me a more accurate description to what the pain could of been and thankfully i do feel baby move plenty through out the day

also this corresponds to what jan gave me an answer about a few days ago regarding a horrible feeling on my cervix

Im so glad you guys are there!

thanks again


----------

